# Don't trust this dude



## jaycie (Feb 9, 2015)

If you're ever around beaumont texas this is just a warning cuz some people have had really chill experiences with this group !! But there's these guys named Matt Dakota and nick and one of them attacked me a while back and tried to rape me also I've heard about them doing he same to other girls so if you come across them be careful


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 9, 2015)

Could you give us a bit information about what they look like? Physical descriptions go a long way.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 9, 2015)

also, more details around the situation would be helpful as well, if you're comfortable sharing them.


----------



## Tude (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah we have this occasionally but more info would be better, very very sorry for your experience as well. And as a heads up thank you. And here's what we have on here for this as set up by the owner and well phrased. This is at the top of the untrustworthy subforum. But thank you totally for the warning. Stay safe!

*Untrustworthy and Shady People*
This sub-forum is to alert you about people that have been known to cause problems for other travelers. This is a MODERATED forum, meaning your posts will not appear on the board until they pass review by the moderators. This IS NOT a place to talk shit on someone you had a disagreement with. This space exists to warn others about genuinely dangerous people in the travel community. Please treat it accordingly.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 9, 2015)

Tude said:


> Yeah we have this occasionally but more info would be better, very very sorry for your experience as well. And as a heads up thank you. And here's what we have on here for this as set up by the owner and well phrased. This is at the top of the untrustworthy subforum. But thank you totally for the warning. Stay safe!
> 
> *Untrustworthy and Shady People*
> This sub-forum is to alert you about people that have been known to cause problems for other travelers. This is a MODERATED forum, meaning your posts will not appear on the board until they pass review by the moderators. This IS NOT a place to talk shit on someone you had a disagreement with. This space exists to warn others about genuinely dangerous people in the travel community. Please treat it accordingly.



um... @Tude, i think potential rape qualifies the individuals in question for this area of the forums.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Feb 10, 2015)

More proof nothing good happens in Beaumont. Not to make a joke out of your horrible experience. Fuck these guys, rape is one of the few things i find unforgivable.


----------



## Tude (Feb 10, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> um... @Tude, i think potential rape qualifies the individuals in question for this area of the forums.



Yeah you're right sorry -


----------



## jaycie (Feb 10, 2015)

Um Matt is black about 5 11 average build Dakota is Hispanic about 6ft maybe a bit more about 200 lbs he's a bigger guy (he's the one that tried to rape me) and nick is white mixed with Hispanic and he's about 5 10 scrawny


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 10, 2015)

Takes courage, I hope you are well.


----------



## Odin (Feb 10, 2015)

jaycie have you made a police report? if not? can you now? in your picture you look kinda young... and I don't know if you have taken all your protective options.
...

I have an idea that hey you might be young and new to traveling and fallen in with some real creeps.
If that is the case. please look for help to catch these dirtbags.
I'm not the best person for advice... but yea... I don't like shitbags anywhere!

the legal system is not perfect and can suck... but if it happened put it on paper...


----------



## jaycie (Feb 11, 2015)

Odin said:


> jaycie have you made a police report? if not? can you now? in your picture you look kinda young... and I don't know if you have taken all your protective options.
> ...
> 
> I have an idea that hey you might be young and new to traveling and fallen in with some real creeps.
> ...


I'm not traveling currently but these guys are just some sketchy people that you might meet if you're ever around here idk if they travel but they would probably offer a couch to someone especially a girl so I just wanna make sure no girls get involved again!! thanks for the support I'm fine now and yes the police got involved cuz I had bruises there fore proof Dakota is currently on probation now so if he fucks up again he's going to jail


----------



## arianaholland1 (Mar 2, 2015)

So sorry this happened. I'm glad you escaped! Stay strong gurl


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 2, 2015)

ill be sure to stay out of beaumont then..good looks on the heads up...


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 25, 2016)

I think castration should be an implemented punishment for rapists. if I ever am to come across a rapist in the act, castration will be the least of their worries. I would gladly serve time in jail to bring them justice


----------

